# *Possible* Alternative First Cycle, NPP, PROP, HGH?



## NightWolf (Jan 11, 2017)

I just wrote another post about my first cycle (waiting moderator approval), which is more along HeavyIron's "First Cycle and PCT" post, and I mentioned the possibility of NPP - which is more what this is about.

My source has suggested the below protocol.

*12 Week Cycle:*



400mg NPP / week
400mg Test Prop / week
Anavar, Winstrol, Proviron mixed into pills...take 1 a day (not exactly sure what the dose of each substance is)
Exemestane 12.5mg EOD

I've also got HGH, so would probably add 3iu ED, maybe 4iu. I'd link to my alternative first cycle post (which has more details, goals etc), but it's still being moderated. 

***Only clarification I have of the mixed pills above: _"anavar is 60mg a day, winstrol is 50mg a day,proviron is 50mg a day,exemestane is 12.5 mg eod"

_As I described in my other post, I'm confused about PCT, as I'm clinically prescribed TRT and HGH, so I would just dial back the dosage of T to 100-200mg/week T Cyp. 

I was thinking of making it 300mg NPP and 300mg Test Prop - primarily for simplicity of shooting 1cc E3D. 

Anyhow, your thoughts on the above as a first time newbie's stack?


----------



## Sherk (Jan 11, 2017)

Overkill. Drop the npp and don't use that mixed cap pill. Instead, run test and an oral kick like dbol, abomb or SD. GH is up to you. Is it legit? Tested it yet? I run my GH 3.3iu eod and that keeps my igf numbers spiked.


----------



## NightWolf (Jan 11, 2017)

Sherk said:


> Overkill. Drop the npp and don't use that mixed cap pill. Instead, run test and an oral kick like dbol, abomb or SD. GH is up to you. Is it legit? Tested it yet? I run my GH 3.3iu eod and that keeps my igf numbers spiked.



Ya, I figured it's overkill. The source seems like a guy who's been heavy into AAS for like a decade, so the above is probably child's play to him. 

What if I was just to lower the dose of NPP to say 200mg/week? I've read some sources that say you still get the joint benefits at lower doses. 

Also, the joint/bone etc benefits of NPP, are those permanent - or only while you're on it? I'm 36, but after having my 2nd spinal surgery, plus other weird broken bone and joint injuries, I feel like I've got the body of a 70 year old - legitimately feel brittle sometimes!


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 11, 2017)

alpha 17 orals are liver toxic [as all roids to some point].....and never taken more than one at a time

What makes a steroid liver toxic is a  modification to its structure  known as a methylation in the 17th  position. This is typically referred  to as a "17 alpha alkylated" or "17-aa" oral steroid. This modification  allows the steroid  to pass the liver and avoid excretion, thus giving  them higher potency  than non-17-aa steroids.  17-aa steroids also  negatively affect  the liver...
Bile salts are known as the liver's "cleansing agents" because they act   as "soaps" that carry away the toxins and flush them into the  intestines  for excretion. If the bile flow is restricted in the liver,  then the  liver cannot rid itself of toxins. When the liver loses its  ability to  excrete toxins, it creates a buildup of toxins throughout  the entire  body. 

If a liver becomes cholestatic for too long, the condition can begin   damaging liver cells by causing necrosis (premature death of liver   cells) from excessive toxin build up in the liver. This can eventually   lead to cirrhosis of the liver (development of fibrous scar tissue) when   the liver attempts to regenerate the damaged liver cells. This leads  to  loss of liver function from the replacement of healthy liver cells  with  fibrous connective tissue.


----------

